
Visual Studio adding telemetry function calls to binary - us0r
https://np.reddit.com/r/cpp/comments/4ibauu/visual_studio_adding_telemetry_function_calls_to/
======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11652077](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11652077)

------
x5n1
Microsoft is the new Google when it comes to respecting any sense of privacy
of anyone including their developers apparently.

